# Maxim



## rachlab (Feb 4, 2009)

I am currently appyling with Maxim and would like to know if anyone has worked with them before. I have a coding job now and I'm a little afraid to go from this job to somewhere unknown...please let me know if you have any advice. Thank you


----------

